# A good small town map



## elmuthalleth (Jun 23, 2006)

Where I can found a good map of a town of approx. 3000 people ? 
The town is placed in low hills in a temperate area 

Southwestern Veluna , 80 km S of Devarnish


----------



## Thomas Percy (Jun 23, 2006)

Stay tuned and look for "Barony" from our "Stronhgolds" series next month.
it will be sth. like this

or

from Birthright


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2006)

You can try here: CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 24, 2006)

Use maps.google.

Zoom into any small community, and use the satellite image. Screen capture, and add in details as needed using MSPaint.


Works great.


----------



## Blueace (Jun 25, 2006)

click on the maps to enlarge



 


 


 


 


 




And for the french speaking, the legends can be found there


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 25, 2006)

Blueace said:
			
		

> click on the maps to enlarge




I will LEARN French just to read this.

So far, Ptolus is the only city product for RPG's produced that I have not yet seen so I cannot comment on it; from the previews I've seen, it outstrips anything done to date in terms of art. So I won't include it in the next bit. 

Frankly, I want an explanation as to why *no * American RPG city product has ever produced anything *half * as beautiful or well-realized as those pictures. And you know what? Any explanation you give ain't good enough.


----------



## Maldin (Jun 25, 2006)

My own City of Melkot would fit the approximate range of 3000 to 4000 depending on how many people you say are living in each building.

http://melkot.com/locations/melkot/melkot.html

Denis, aka "Maldin"
=============================
Maldin's Greyhawk  http://melkot.com
Loads of edition-independent Greyhawk goodness... maps, magic, mysteries, mechanics, and more!


----------



## Turjan (Jun 25, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Frankly, I want an explanation as to why *no * American RPG city product has ever produced anything *half * as beautiful or well-realized as those pictures. And you know what? Any explanation you give ain't good enough.



Actually, I have the feeling that most Amercian city product authors never made the effort to look at a RL medieval or early Renaissance city map. The maps are most of the time that far off anything resembling reality that it's ridiculous. Yes, it's fantasy, but it looks like most authors just take other fantasy publications as inspiration; which is a pity.


----------



## elmuthalleth (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback . 

Tea blueace links don't work . Can you help me ?


----------



## Turjan (Jun 25, 2006)

elmuthalleth said:
			
		

> Tea blueace links don't work . Can you help me ?



They work nicely for me. If the links within the pictures don't work for you (they do for me), the one at the bottom of the post certainly does.


----------



## elmuthalleth (Jun 25, 2006)

Neither . 

I tried to go directly in the aidedd site but is says " site not found "


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jun 25, 2006)

This is the town of Northrun, part of The Last Dominion setting for Hero System.

I gotta give props to the stunning maps above. Holy smokes some of them are stunning. They give me lotsa good ideas for a map that I am woking on (when I can get off the net).


----------



## Turjan (Jun 25, 2006)

elmuthalleth said:
			
		

> Neither .
> 
> I tried to go directly in the aidedd site but is says " site not found "



Weird. Works perfectly for me, even at this moment.

Anyway, to add something productive: Here are some Dutch city maps, though from around 1652. Most of the maps are clearly baroque, but a few look still medieval, like the Haarlem one (the jpg files are much larger, btw).


----------



## elmuthalleth (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you all . The maps are beautiful . 

'll try later to link into the french maps . 

Ehi , I'm in Italy , way closer to France than the States and the links don't work 

Weird , yes


----------



## Blueace (Jun 25, 2006)

elmuthalleth said:
			
		

> 'll try later to link into the french maps



The link works for me... In case it's a BBcode pb for you, here are the links:

http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/ville-t1581.html
and
http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/azil-t1611.html
http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/egonzasthan-la-basse-t1613.html
http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/goracht-t1614.html
http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/olizeyna-t1616.html
http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/paltimoleven-t1617.html
http://www.aidedd.org/laelith-f99/souleyna-t1620.html

Note that's originaly there are not fantasy cities, but *real * reconstitutions of french ones.


----------

